# Kindle Newbies: The Free Tor Books You Missed



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who are latecomers, Tor released a bunch of really high-quality books (science fiction and fantasy) in various e-book formats as a free promotion ramping up to the launch of their new website tor.com. The Google group Kindleholics Anonymous has archived those releases here:

http://groups.google.com/group/kindleaholics-anonymous/files?hl=en

Please ignore anything that isn't .PRC format. They recently got spammed with purveyors of porn, and, by all appearances, the group has been abandoned. Now's the time to snap them up before it gets seedier over there. Or, if seedy is your thing, then you may enjoy it.

Do become a member of the Tor site. It's free, and, of late, they've been giving away at least one e-book each month.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow! Thanks! Any recommendations? There are quite a few books over there. I guess I could just download them all, but if anyone has a recommendation let me know.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> Wow! Thanks! Any recommendations? There are quite a few books over there. I guess I could just download them all, but if anyone has a recommendation let me know.


I read *Soul *by Tobsha Learner and thought it was pretty good. I was a little disappointed in the ending. It was sort of like the author ran out of steam.

My friend read *In the Garden of Iden* by Kage Baker and liked it alot. It's on my list. I think you can look it up on Amazon and see a synopsis.

My daughter read *Four and Twenty Blackbirds* by Cherie Priest and liked it. I have no idea what it's about, though! Same thing, though -- look it up on Amazon. That's where I downloaded it from originally.

L


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. I went ahead and downloaded everything, anyway. I just can't resist a free book!

But at least I have some recommendations on where to START when I do get around to reading these.


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if anyone is still involved in this group? I was hoping to download all these old books I missed but you need to apply for membership and if there isn't anyone left I won't bother.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

ShaakTisPadawan said:


> Does anyone know if anyone is still involved in this group? I was hoping to download all these old books I missed but you need to apply for membership and if there isn't anyone left I won't bother.


I just signed up and got approved within minutes. As far as I can tell, the books are organized in a separate files section, which makes it really easy to download them.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

quickfics said:


> Or, if seedy is your thing, then you may enjoy it.


that made me laugh so hard that my sides hurt!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

These are the books available in the files section of that google group. Not sure if there are more available in individual posts there.

Apologies for the formatting of my copy/paste attempt, but it's the best I could do.

984Resonance%20by%20AJ%20Scudiere.pdf
BlueGoddess 5.2 MB Sep 4   	Delete Report this file

Abraham_Daniel_A_Shadow_in_Summer.prc
Kindle Jim 757.2 KB May 30   	Delete Report this file

Adams, C.T. and Cathy Clamp - Touch of Evil.prc
Kindle Jim 592.9 KB May 23   	Delete Report this file

BadLuck.prc
BlueGoddess 35.7 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Baker, Kage - In the Garden of Iden.prc
Kindle Jim 463.1 KB Jun 13   	Delete Report this file

Behemoth.prc
BlueGoddess 757.8 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Bicycle_Shop_Murder_eBook.prc
BlueGoddess 353.8 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Buckell, Tobias - Crystal Rain.prc
Kindle Jim 1.2 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

ButcherBird.prc
BlueGoddess 400.1 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Butler, S. C. - Reiffeins Choice.prc
Kindle Jim 1.3 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Carver_Jeffrey - Battlestar Galactica.prc
cwg 408.6 KB Jul 1   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Down_and_Out_in_the_Magic_Kingdom.prc
cwg 246.8 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Eastern_Standard_Tribe_MobiPocket.prc
cwg 189.6 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Little_Brother_Mobipocket.prc
BlueGoddess 488.6 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_After_the_Siege_-_Mobipocket.prc
cwg 126.9 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_Andas_Game_-_Mobipocket.prc
cwg 95.0 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_I_Robot_-_Mobipocket.prc
cwg 111.4 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_I_Row-Boat_-_Mobipocket.prc
cwg 104.9 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Overclocked_-_When_Sysadmins_Ruled_the_Earth_-_Mobipocket.prc
cwg 103.3 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Cory_Doctorow_-_Someone_Comes_to_Town_Someone_Leaves_Town_Mobipocket.prc
cwg 352.8 KB Jul 10   	Delete Report this file

Drake, David - Lord of the Isles.prc
Kindle Jim 1.7 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Elliott, Kate - Spirit Gate.pdf
haettulegur 2.4 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Elliott, Kate - Spirit Gate.prc
haettulegur 1.0 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Fly_the_Rain_eBook.prc
BlueGoddess 256.9 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Grey.prc
BlueGoddess 343.2 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Hideaway_Hospital_Murders_eBook.prc
BlueGoddess 421.9 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Illusion_of_Luck_eBook.prc
BlueGoddess 401.2 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

infected_novel.pdf
BlueGoddess 3.9 MB May 24   	Delete Report this file

KgWlBBIu.html
villy 701 Bytes Sep 17   	Delete Report this file

Lackey, Mercedes and James Mallory - The Outstretched Shadow.prc
Kindle Jim 1.0 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Learner_Tobsha - Soul.prc
cwg 676.9 KB Jul 11   	Delete Report this file

Lindskold, Jane - Through Wolfs Eyes.prc
Kindle Jim 1,001.1 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

ModesittJr_LE - Flash.prc
BlueGoddess 664.3 KB Jul 4   	Delete Report this file

nzjKoB.htm
villy 442 Bytes Sep 16   	Delete Report this file

OShea, Patti - In the Midnight Hour.prc
BlueGoddess 591.6 KB Jun 20   	Delete Report this file

Priest, Cherie - Four and Twenty Blackbirds.prc
Kindle Jim 799.9 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Sanderson, Brandon - Mistborn.pdf
Kindle Jim 3.0 MB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Scalzi, John - Old Mans War.prc
Kindle Jim 836.0 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Schroeder, Karl - Sun of Suns.prc
Kindle Jim 858.5 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Star_Soldiers.prc
BlueGoddess 450.0 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

stardragon.prc
BlueGoddess 336.5 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Starfish.prc
BlueGoddess 599.4 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Strange Attractors.prc
BlueGoddess 500.4 KB Sep 4   	Delete Report this file

Time Traders.prc
BlueGoddess 409.5 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Turtledove, Harry - The Disunited States of America.prc
Kindle Jim 388.8 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

UniqueChicken.prc
BlueGoddess 24.5 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Ventus.prc
BlueGoddess 955.4 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Walton, Jo - Farthing.prc
BlueGoddess 825.4 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Watts, Peter - Starfish.prc
Kindle Jim 627.2 KB May 16   	Delete Report this file

Wilson, Robert Charles - Spin.prc
Kindle Jim 719.3 KB May 10   	Delete Report this file

Wright, John - Orphans of Chaos.prc
Kindle Jim 634.9 KB Jun 6


----------



## ShaakTisPadawan (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I've signed up and now I play the waiting game.


----------



## gurkie (Aug 4, 2009)

I have also applied, should I receive an email if someone is maintaining it and allows me in?

~gurkie


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Garand (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks!

If you are a scifi (SYFy?!) fan, "Old Man's War" by John Scalzi is a great read.

Dave


----------

